# Dash speakers on 87 Monte



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

What kind of speakers can I use to replace my original dash speakers on my 1987 Monte carlo and still be able to use the original speaker covers. I tried to put some in but the windshield was on the way. :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Should be 3 1/2" speakers. Pull one of the stock ones out and measure to figure out the maximum mounting depth, most 3 1/2's should fit though.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

its the easiest if you take the speaker covers off and dont hook the speaker up to it just sit the speaker in the hole by it self then put the cover over it it wont work any other way other than pulling out the dash hooking it up then sliding it back in no one will ever know anyways


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 15 2009, 02:07 PM~12714025
> *its the easiest if you take the speaker covers off and dont hook the speaker up to it just sit the speaker in the hole by it self then put the cover over it it wont work any other way other than pulling out the dash hooking it up then sliding it back in no one will ever know anyways
> *


huh? :|


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Jan 15 2009, 10:06 PM~12719247
> *huh? :|
> *


PULL OUT THE SPEAKER COVERS USUALLY THE SPEAKERS HOOK UP TO THE COVERS!!!! DONT CONNECT THE SPEAKERS TO THE COVER WIRE THEM UP JUST DROP THE SPEAKERS IN THE DASH THEN PUT THE COVERS OVER HOW HARD IS THAT JUAN? LIK IN DA MONTE ***** U SHOULD KNOW


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I just bought some TS-A878 Pioneer 3-1/2" Speakers (TS-A878) for my monte they are specifically designed for Chevy, Toyota, and Ford as far as the depth so these should work fine.




http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=TS-A878


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 16 2009, 01:30 AM~12720619
> *PULL OUT THE SPEAKER COVERS USUALLY THE SPEAKERS HOOK UP TO THE COVERS!!!! DONT CONNECT THE SPEAKERS TO THE COVER WIRE THEM UP JUST DROP THE SPEAKERS IN THE DASH THEN PUT THE COVERS OVER HOW HARD IS THAT JUAN? LIK IN DA MONTE ***** U SHOULD KNOW
> *


they aint supposed to hook up to the covers they have to screw into the top of the dash with 2 screws... then place the cover over them


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

the ones in the monte were hooked up to the cover *****


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

ir they are like my cutlass then jus use a drill bit but dont use the drill use some pliers or a small wrench on the screws that hold the speakers in


----------

